# Undescended testicles-should breeder pay



## Alee C. (Dec 15, 2015)

So I had my 14 week old shepherd Bear at the vet a couple days ago for his 3rd round of vaccines, and was told by the vet that his testicles still have not come down. When I had him to the vet a few weeks prior for 2nd set of vaccines she pointed out the same thing but told me they may still come down. 
When they were still undescended this time, I asked about getting him neutered, due to risk of cancer I would like to get it done asap, she suggested at 6 months, and said that the neuter would be 75$ extra if his testicles do not descend by then. 

I keep reading everywhere that this condition is genetic, and I have a 2 year health guarantee on my pup for any genetic diseases. When my vet first noticed it I had contacted the breeder, and asked how come his vet didn't notice it, and he said that vet did not mention anything to him.I also mentioned to him that the surgery would be more complex and costly(kind of as a hint hint), but he never emailed me back after that. Should I expect the breeder to pay the extra 75$? If so how do I ask him about it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

TBH- if you had zero plans of breeding, and we're going to neuter anyway, I would eat the 75 bucks and not get into a nasty battle with the breeder. 

If you bought the dog for breeding/showing, and the breeder guaranteed that, then I would talk to them.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you feel the testicle? If you can feel it, it's still possible that it may drop, Bear is still young.

I had one puppy with an undescended testicle in my first JRT litter. His price was discounted by $100 to cover the extra expense when neutering. It would be nice if your breeder was willing to cover the $75 but I wouldn't get nasty about it, as long as Bear was sold as a pet...it would be a totally different story if he was sold as a breeding/show prospect!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Alee C. said:


> I keep reading everywhere that this condition is genetic, and I have a 2 year health guarantee on my pup for any genetic diseases. When my vet first noticed it *I had contacted the breeder, and asked how come his vet didn't notice it, and he said that vet did not mention anything to him*.I also mentioned to him that the surgery would be more complex and costly(kind of as a hint hint), but he never emailed me back after that. Should I expect the breeder to pay the extra 75$? If so how do I ask him about it.


Good breeders check the pups before even selling to see if they are descending. The breeder shouldn't have had to have a vet tell him that. I would not expect any reimbursement from your breeder for the surgery. Especially when he ignored your email. Also, his vet should have noted it if there was an actual puppy check up. Do you have proof he even took your pup to the vet?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are going to argue over $75? for a puppy you never planned on breeding anyways? Is it really worth the hassle? If you are that upset, you can follow your contract and return the puppy.

Before you rush off to neuter, why don't you do a little more research on the actual risks of developing cancer.


----------



## Alee C. (Dec 15, 2015)

The money isn't even really the thing. I would never want to return Bear, I guess I'm just upset because the breeder didn't notice it, and neither did the vet, and he didn't seem to worried when I told him about it.


----------



## Alee C. (Dec 15, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> You are going to argue over $75? for a puppy you never planned on breeding anyways? Is it really worth the hassle? If you are that upset, you can follow your contract and return the puppy.
> 
> Before you rush off to neuter, why don't you do a little more research on the actual risks of developing cancer.


I just lost my Husky to cancer a few months ago, so any risk of cancer no matter how small is too big of a risk for me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Alee C. said:


> I just lost my Husky to cancer a few months ago, so any risk of cancer no matter how small is too big of a risk for me.


 You can do a search on here to find out more. I get your concerns and sorry about the loss of your previous dog. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your breeder question, but I'm astonished that the difference between a regular neuter and a full thoracic surgery to hunt for the other one is only $75. Your vet is giving you a _really_ good deal.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Magwart said:


> I don't know the answer to your breeder question, but I'm astonished that the difference between a regular neuter and a full thoracic surgery to hunt for the other one is only $75. Your vet is giving you a _really_ good deal.


If anything, it's abdominal, not thoracic. LOL. Sorry just made me giggle. 

But often it's not really even fully abdominal. If the vet can feel them, then it's not that big of a deal. If they have to go searching then it can be.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

AND!!!! Testicles can act like yo-yo's.....go up and down....I helped someone take a litter for a vet check and vet checked every single male (5 I think) and every one had 2 testicles....shortly later the held back male had 1 and the vet tacked it down to keep it there until the inguinal ring closed and a year later a buyer said his male - who was on limited registration and a coat - only had one and he wanted to breed him....duh....I was there when the pup was sold and advised the breeder NOT to sell to this guy - but she did anyway....

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Alee C. said:


> I just lost my Husky to cancer a few months ago, so any risk of cancer no matter how small is too big of a risk for me.


Here's the thing, some cancers are MORE likely if you neuter your dog young. So, for osteosarcoma, hemangiosarcoma, and prostate cancer, your dog is more likely to succumb to these if he is neutered young. 

Testicular cancer is very rare, and when it occurs the dog is usually older, over 5-6 years. Some say the incidence of cancer in an undescended testicle is the same as that in descended testicles. The difference is that you can see the abnormality in the descended testicle and diagnose and treat (by neutering) in time. Whereas the undescended testicle's tumor would be hidden and is often found too late. But there is no reason not to wait until the dog is fully grown, 24 months, or even later. 

There is no hurry on this one, and keeping the boy intact longer can lesson the risk of developing other cancers win-win.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> Here's the thing, some cancers are MORE likely if you neuter your dog young. So, for osteosarcoma, hemangiosarcoma, and prostate cancer, your dog is more likely to succumb to these if he is neutered young.
> 
> Testicular cancer is very rare, and when it occurs the dog is usually older, over 5-6 years. Some say the incidence of cancer in an undescended testicle is the same as that in descended testicles. The difference is that you can see the abnormality in the descended testicle and diagnose and treat (by neutering) in time. Whereas the undescended testicle's tumor would be hidden and is often found too late. But there is no reason not to wait until the dog is fully grown, 24 months, or even later.
> 
> There is no hurry on this one, and keeping the boy intact longer can lesson the risk of developing other cancers win-win.


Agreed.
My Collie pup of 4 months has one that is down and a second close by but not descended yet. I am not going to neuter him and plan on monitor that testicle for at least two years before deciding to remove it or not. I think that hype to get rid of it asap has started to lead a life of its own. 
To me the fact that your breeder "never noticed" seems unlikely unless he is clueless about breeding. 
I would let it go and re-evaluate when he is 2 years old and enjoy your puppy in the meantime.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree on the cancer issue probably not being a huge concern, but look into testicular torsion which is life-threatening and much more common in retained testicles. Been through that once with a dog, and he was in a lot of pain, emergency surgery was roughly $1,000. So, yeah, if you plan on neutering anyway, go ahead and get that done. But you can certainly wait until the dog is 18 months without much worry about torsion and practically no cancer risk.


----------

